# Lets make a final vote on the F-35



## 102first_hussars (Jul 24, 2006)

You know originally they were gonna name the F-22 the 'Superstar' but decided to switch to Raptor, I think the F-35 Superstar has a decent ring to it.

I think Superstar is perfect because Fighter Pilots seem to think theyre movie stars any way


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2006)

F-35 Superstar - no is worse than Strikehawk
F-35 Strikehawk - is still a bad name - to close to shithawk
F-35 Lightning II - of the list this is the best

I am at the stage that I don't care anymore as it will be given a name by it's pilots anyway (which will be better than anything the government/airforce command can come up with).


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 24, 2006)

the names u chose suck


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 24, 2006)

You know, I could care less anymore. All its caused me is stress over nothing...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 25, 2006)

Stress?!! your 13 you have nothing to be stressed about, and besides dont bullsh*t a bullsh*tter you still love the strikehawk name.


----------



## Aggie08 (Jul 25, 2006)

Superstar? Are you serious? Might as well name it "overpaid douchebag." That's an awful name. Strikehawk is one million times better.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 25, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> You know, I could care less anymore. All its caused me is stress over nothing...



Ha, if cyberspace stresses you out, you are in a world of hurt when you get older and join the real world!   

Good luck when you become an adult have a magnitude of responsibility.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 25, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Ha, if cyberspace stresses you out, you are in a world of hurt when you get older and join the real world!
> 
> Good luck when you become an adult have a magnitude of responsibility.



Maybe he should join the Army, he will only go through about 3 packs of cigarettes a day.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 25, 2006)

yeah P-38, don't take everything too seriously


----------



## Twitch (Jul 25, 2006)

Names? I got names galore. Try these on for size.

"Revenger" "Demon" "Justice" "Vindicator" "Annihilator" "Terminator" "Reprisal" "Havoc" "Predator" “Stalker” "Vengeance" "Banshee" "Vulture" "Barbarian" "Savage" "Repluse” "Evil" "Scythe" "Destructor" "Avenger" "Crusader" "Relentless” “Warrior" "Sentinel" "Attacker" "Bloodletter" "Undertaker” "Ravager" "Pillager" "Hunter" "Assassinator" "Sword of Death" "Death Bringer" "Crusher" "Retribution" "Equalizer" "Eradicator" "Obliterator" "Marauder" "Desolator" "Devastator" "Despoiler" "Plunderer" "Punisher" "Retaliator" "Assaulter" "Raider" “Infinity” "Defender" "Vision" “Banshee” “Shrike” “Mauler” “Hawk” “Falcon” “Eagle” “Tigercat” “Wildcat” “Hellcat” “Huntress” “Guardian” “Cobra” “Lancer” “Thunderbolt” “Lightning” “Spitfire” "Precision" "Nomad" "Challenger" "Explorer" "Searcher" "Quest" "Pursuit" "Excelsior" "Blucher" "Lutzow" "Seydlitz" "Leopard" "Tiger" "Wolf" "Jaguar" "Iltis" "Albatross" "Condor" "Comet" "Mustang" "Scorpion" "Centurion" "Greyhound" "Eclipse" “Anvil” “Peerless" “Blaze” "Wanderer" "Puma" "Charger" "Phantom” "Typhoon" "Prowler" "Viper" "Renegade" "Storm" "Star Stalker" "Tang" “Firecat” "Drifter" "Bulldog" " Whirlwind" " Mystere" “Saphire” “Mosquito" "Dagger" “Vigor” “Nova” “Magma” "Babaloo" "Python" "Moonfire" “Nike” "Anaconda" "Piranha" "Specter" "Shreik" "Enforcer" "Dauntless" “Wrath” "Bearcat" “Sabre" "Voodoo" "Starfire" "Archer" “Stiletto" "Fury" "Arrow" “Hornet” “Skipjack" "Cyclone" "Corsair" “Sentry” “Ultimatum” "Mongoose" “Venom" "Zephyr" "Wasp" “Gale" "Tomcat" “Sieger” "Copperhead" "Cougar" "Wildfire" “Flame” "Cheetah" "Meteor" "Tornado" "Vampire" "Fireball" "Mirage” “Vega” “Sparrow” "Dragon" "Gladiator" “Crossbow" "Spiteful" "Tigershark" “Commander” "Thunderstreak" "Tempest" “Firefox” “Dominator” “Dart” “Javelin” “Valiant” “Swift” “Triton” “Crusader” “Dragon” “Griffon” “Talon” “Starhawk” “Rapier” “Night Hawk” “Intruder” “Tauri” “Star Prowler” “Matador” “Strikemaster” “Vandal” “Barracuda” “Saphos” “Destroyer” “Malice “”Starlancer” “Destructor” “Machete” “Volare” “Monsoon” “Stinger” “Blade” "Cutlass" "Pulsar" “Scarab” "Taurus" "Bakal" "Thunder" “Zebra” “Shadowfox” “Stingray” “Sirocco” “Ghibli” “Zeta” “Firehawk” “Firedemon” “Valhalla” “Fireswift” “Incinerator” “Otarion” “Flightstreak” “Thunderball” “Sparkler” “Zodiac” “Astra” “Chaparral” “Pacer” “Stormbird” “Temptress” “Starfury” “Deathmaster” “Phoenicia” “Zombie” “Magician” “Madre” “Serpent” “Impaler” “Outrageous” “Scrapper” “Seville” “Ultimate” “Magnum” “Tomahawk” “Asp” “Firebrand” “Starquest” “Star Raider” “Goldstreak” “Executor” “Star Venom” “Star Dragon” “Riviera” “Phantasm” “Starflash” “Confederate” “Spoiler” “Defeater” “Brahma” “Starhunter” “Kingcobra” “Thresher” “Invicta” “Slasher” “Gauntlet” “Shredder” “Firebolt” “Fire Eagle” “Starcat” “Thunderbird” “Pegasus” “Lacerater” “Paramount” “Spider” “Spirit” "Virulence" "Vendetta" “Corvette” “Berlinetta” “Clipper” “Firedome” “Sierra” “DeSoto” “Capri” “Curare “ “Starlite” “Chieftain” “Star Chief” “Adelphi” “Minx” “Testa Rossa” “Aurelia” “Flavia” “Zagato” “Siata” “De Ville” “Corvair” “La Salle” “Torpedo” “Octavia” “Pegaso” “Omega” “Razor” “Antagonist” “Infuriator” “Detestor” “Vanquisher” “Redeemer” “Contender” “Grim Reaper”” “Assassin” “Outlaw” “Bloodbath” “Devourer” “Alpine” “Starbeam” “Starluster” “Athena” “Gemini” “Demise” “Rival” “Brute” “Ogre” “Gasher” “Cherokee” “Algonquin” “Monongahela” “Grinder” “Pummeler” “Iron Fist” “Geronimo” “Tyrant” “Zzyzx” “Turmoil” “Oppressor” “Eel” “Tormenter” “Epoch” “Persecutor” “Star Spoiler” “Blighter” “Ruiner” “Malfeasance” “Hateful” “Bayonet” “Detestable” “Rage” “Hound” “Gangster” “Krakatoa” “Vesuveus” “Seneca” “Phaeton” “Medusa” “Warhawk” “Rambler” “Galaxy Queen” “Scorcher” “Slicer” “Igniter” “Eruption” “Cruelty” “Unforbidden” “Citation” “Mangusta” “Impression” “Battleaxe” “Malicious” “Merciless” “Ruthless” “Allure” “Vengeful” “Prohibiter” “Unruly” “Eliminator” “Desperado” “Fugitive” “Villain” “Bandit” “Gravois” “Manta” “Slaughterer” “Executioner” “Massacre” “Chariot” “Resolve” “Butcher” “Exterminator” “Scoundrel” “Rogue” “Lawless” “Militant” “Anarchy” “Commando” “Pandemonium” “Mayhem” “Flail” “Chaos” “Turbulence” “Disruptor” “Dissector” “Disembowelor” “Enchantment” “Captivator” “Impulse” “Impetus” “Mutilator” “Momentous” “Epic” “Shatterer” “Pisces” “Detonator” “Starshield” “Xera” “Conflagration” “Inferno” “Firestorm” “Scalder” “Blazer” “Bison” “Infuriator” “Furious” “Skirmisher” “Hostility” “Consequence” “Quarreler” “Clasher” “Black Death” “Torturer” “Agony” “Tormenter” “Anguisher” “Menacer” “Hazard” “Imperiler” “Venture” “Endeavor” “Carnage” “Persistence” “Diligent” “Virgo” “Perseverance” “Diminisher” “Tempo” “Pulse” “Rumbler” “Growler” “Flash” “Countess” “Bronco” “Thrasher” “Batterer” “Pouncer” “Ripper” “Demolisher” ”Ruthless” “Dismantler” “Starmist” “Starbouncer” “Piecemaker” “Liquidator” “Rusher” “Severer” “Pulverizer” “Smasher” “Snarler” “Aspiration” “Ambitious” “Courageous” “Starling” “Fearless” “Firestar” “Northstar” “Surge” “Inquisitor” “Penetrator” “Infuser” “Invader” “Hell Razor” “Star Queen” “Galaxy Princess” “Quantor” “Confronter” “Basher” “Hammer” “Pounder” “Volcano” “Disintegrator” “Defeater” “Enslaver” “Hell Raiser” “Unavoidable” “Growler” “Flogger” “Scythe” “Devil” “Rebel” “Berserk” “Tsunami” “Demiser” “Router” “Insurgent” “Hypnotic” “Insurrectionist” “Despicable” “Alpine” “Spartan” “Starclasher” “Chaos” “Stinger” “Apex” “Supreme” “Devious” “Exeter” “Gem” “Unrivaled” “Zircon” “Deceitful” “Schemer” “Tracker” “Inspiration” “Perilous” “Starcharger” “Revelation” “Suppressor” “Matchless” “Dazzler” “Intimidator” “Terrorizor” “Hazardous” “Rapture” “Ransacker” “Panicer” “Merlin” “Compliant” “Stormer” “Siesta” “Shaman” “Rampart” “Unyielding” “Torrent” “Infidel” “Daring” “Obstinate” “Star Skimmer” “Adamant” “Jouster” “Quasar” “Paragon” “Persistent “Inflexible” “Dryad” “Hysteria” “Tenacious” “Starduster” “Huntsman” “Dangerous” “Ghoul” “Ambition” “Spear” “Imperious” “Starshredder” “Paradigm” “Starchaser” “Omen” “Starcross” “Starmaiden” “Virtuous” “Starcruiser” “North Wind” “Quicken” “Belligerence” “Sagittarius” “Starbird” “Momentum” “Breaker” “Nobleman” “Rising Star” “Star Princess” “Monte Cristo” “Starbright” “Stallion” “Brigand” “Resolution” “Native Son” “Star Dancer” “Escalade” ”Starrusher” “Moon Shadow” Tracer” “Dash” “Slipstream” “Starcatcher” “Flux” “Resistant” “Starthruster” “Trident” “Fracturer” “Violator” Splitter” “Scrambler” “Star Bandit” “Breacher” “Riptide” “Disruption” “Dark Star” “Advancer” “Devine” “Gemstone” “Stardust” “Star Lord” “Desecrater” “Consecrater” “Windfire” “Culmination” “Star Dreamer” “Radiant” “Raven” “Arrowhead” “Strangler” “Impetuous” “Strider” “Summit” “Repressor” “Star Plume” “Garrote” “Thrust” “Gouger” “Apparition” “Ninja” “Haunter” “Brilliance” “Forger” “Pinnacle” “Ascension” “Aires” “Infester” “Perpetrator” “Moonglow” “Spry” “Exocet” “Knockout” “Scrapper” “Starcloud” “Lumina” “Starglow” “Ember” “Regal” “Voltaic” “Intensity” “Velocity” “Matador” “Squalus” “Impasse” “Amputater” “Goblin” “Quean” “Divinity” “Buccaneer” “Audacious” “Star Nymph” “Prophecy” “Starstream” “Unrelenting” “Star Sprite” “Reveler” “Maniac” “Impacter” “Restless” “Nauseater” “Zenith” “Starwave” “Bravado” “Triad” “Star Pirate” “Nautili” “Repeller” “Fearsome” “Cosmos” “Mandate” “Quake” “Provocateur” “Inspiration” “Vaulter” “Privateer” “Star Racer” “Sinbad” “Sprinter” “Corona” “Resistant” “Hurler” “Reverie” “Aspiration” “Hellfire” “Starbounder” “Banzai” “Inescapable” "Hydra" “Escapade” “Stardaze” “Atari” “Deformer” “Melee” “Mutari” “Skirmisher” “Brawler” “Starglider” “Unavoidable” “Thrush” “Provoker” “Starbat” “Avaricious” “Hailstone” “Tempo” “Whisper” “Expeditious” “Jouster” “Wrangler” “Aggravator” “Regent” “Assailant” “Star Hurdler” “Passionate” “Temptation” “Fireflash” “Integrity” “Advantageous” “Ceti” “Destiny” “Elite” “Inexorable” “Minnow” “Perpetual” “Polaris” “Charisma” “Talos” “Siren” “Firebird” “Sorcerer” “Parallax” "Engager" “Styx” “Captivator” “Precious” “Battler” “Helix” “Diablo” “Avanti” “Loather” “Diamond” “Shocker” “Traumatizer” “Eternity” “Admirable” “Tremor” “Torrent” “Scandalous” “Abuser” “Saboteur” “Xenon” “Xanthia” “Avalon” “Stigmata” “Spike” “Starleaper” “Mystic” “Mongol” “Quickfire” “Echo” “Ricochet” “Purgatory” “Quaestor” “Zealot” “Elan” “Mantra” ”Smolderer” "Thunderflare" “Fortunata” “Tumultuous” “Impulsive” “Pulsation” “Vista” “Furnace” “Emerald” “Turbulence” “Starburner” “Flamboyant” “Momentum” “Rising Star” “Star Streaker” “Tachyon” “Impatience” “Barb” “Walloper” “Advantage” “Starlure” “Onslaught” “Vivacious ““Marvel” “Holocaust” “Glorious” “Quekzar” “Voracious” “Stinger” “Ravenous” “Twilight” “Irresistible” “Topaz” “Rapacious” “Enticer” “Azure Star” “Vexer” “Black Magic” “Morningstar” “Coma” “Mythic” “Enchantment” “Reticence” “Aquarius” “Enticement” “Firefly “Mysterious” “Wizard” “Revolution” “Sage” “Enigma” “Tetra” “Unicorn” “Discus” “Gallant” “Voltauran” “Temperance” “Tereus” “Fuego” “Mace” “Scorpio” “Trampler” “Tribune” “Undeniable” “Death Knell” “Templar” “Ultima” “Optimo” “Undulant” “Purger” “Crystal” “Undaunted” “Star Fox” “Coleco” “Patriot” “Tangler” “Vanishing Point” “Thorn” “Trigger” “Luna” “Superb” “Porcupine” “Atrocity” “Magnificent” “Shooting Star” “Sidewinder” “Resolution” “Moondust” “Maverick” “Aura” “Resplendent” “Starglitter” “Persuader” “Star Scanner” “Starstomper” “Boomerang” “Evening Star” “Sensation” “Nemesis “ “Tarantula” ”Star Commander” “Fire Lilly” “Brimstone” “Hawkeye” “Harpoon” “Diamondback” “Paladin” “Mantis” “Toxin” “Stormhawk" “Axe” “Eviscerator" “Monitor” “Merrimac” ”Samurai” “Dracul” “Hunley” “Splendiferous” “Wreaker” “Chopper” “Hatchet” “Claw” “Bolo” “Tropic Storm” “Echostar” “Tentacle” “Fortune Hunter” “Scepter” “Sphinx” “Bludgeoner” “Battle Lance” “Aries” “Libra” ”Capricorn" “Vortex” “Gorgon” “Joyous” “Chaparral” “Starbolt” “Wild Boar” “Sparrowhawk” “Harpy” “Black Mamba”


----------



## Twitch (Jul 25, 2006)

” “Bobcat” “Vertex” “Derringer” “Luxus” “Zodiac” “Minx” “Velox” “Silver Dawn” “Silver Star” “Silver Arrow” “Star Lion” “Renown" “Wyvern” “Patrician” “Cavalier” “Snipe” “Silver Ghost” “Legend” “LeSaber” “Fiesta” “Taunus” “Dynamic” “Phaeton” “Magnetta” “Squire” “Corsa” “Syrena” “Poison” “Shockwave” “Notorious” “Dreadful” “Appaller” “Storm Trooper” “Shock Force” “Barb” “Galleon” “Corrupter” “Kryptonite” “Starmonger” “Resister” “Mutater” “Marathon” “Ambitious” “Starblaster” “Screamer” “Shriek” “Solar Flare” “Distorter” “Falstaff” “Silver Streak” “Gold Star” “Crumbler” “Mutant” “Disfigurer” “Starwarper” “Freedom” “Quasher” “Exceptional” “Starshifter” “Spartacus” “Excellence” “Incomparable” “Remarkable” “Inciter” “Extremist” “Squasher” “Terrorist” “Starqueller” “Insight” “Subduer” “Unforgiver” “Starcluster” “Radium” “Radical” “Sickle” “Essence” “Plummeter” ”Uproar” “Fanatic” “Commotion” “Contessa” “Plunger” “Lurcher” “Ascender” “Pandora” “Immersion” “Raptor” “Rascal” “Scalawag” “Moonrise” “Exploiter” “Troublemaker” “Pestilence” “Rabble-Rouser” “Ghurka” “Warthog” “Bloodharvest” “Unrestricted” “Riptide” “Murmur” “Bountyhunter” “Boundless” “Unrestrained” “Interminable” “Incessant” “Annoyer” “Unlimited” “Joker” "Horizon” “Grappler” “Stargrasper” “Ceaseless” “Eternal” “Swarm” “Starfountain” “Undercurrent” “Nuance” “Starblister” “Cascade” “Plague”” Starbubble” “Caldron” “Starpiercer” “Razorback” “Malignance” “Pugilist“ “Disturbance” “Delirium” “Searing Star” “Dusky Star” “Mystique” “Amulet” “Incredulous” “Inscrutable” “Star Shadow” “Hallucination” “Euphoria” “Frenzy” “Ecstasy” “Halcyon” “Devine Thunder” “Suzukaze” “Lightning Strike” “Storm Cloud” “Iridium” “Airacomet” “Gila Monster” “Raging Dragon” “Satan” “Cool Breeze” “Thunderhead” “Paxon” “Watusi” “Yeti” “Lizard” “Rasputin” “Praetorian” “Everclear” “Masterpiece” “Infusion” “Cameo” “Reparation” “Quiet Storm” “Sinister” “Blizzard” “Squaller” “Starguster” “Jewel” “Eerie” “Gloom” “Unseen” “Dejecter” “Ominous” “Bel Air” “Marquis” “Synchronous” “Disparager” “Valor” “Obscure” “Belaggio” “Biscayne” “Synchronicity” “Americana” “Crescendo” “Granite” “Tundra” “Hypoblast” “Sahara” “Gradient” “Devine Wind” “Glacier” “Goth” “Gyro” “Heat-Giver” “Resonater” “Grizzly” “Irradiater” “Hellhound” “Hyperbolic” “Ingenue” “Iridescent” “Labyrinth” “Macabre” “Resurgence” “Mangrove” “Requiem” “Swage” “Deception” “Neutralizer” “Paralyzer” “Percussion” “Pariah” “Regulus” “Shilelagh” “Spire” “Subterfuge” “Talisman” “Quadrenium” “Vicious” “Smelter” “Turquoise” “Valhalla” “Ferocious” “Malicious” “Starlounger” 

New-Version 3.0
“Solara” “Orinoco” “Starquake” “Byzantium” “Xanadu” “Carlton” “Anthrax” “Alsatian” “Outback” “Mojave” “Gobi” “Degenerate” “Debaucher” “Decadent” “Debaser” “Mischief” “Harm” “Impairer” “Tainted” “Wonder” “Exploder”
“Golden Hawk” “Carefree” “Inflamer” “Ambivalent” “Reviled” “Atrocious” “Catapult” “Iron Maiden” “Scowler” “Congo” “Schism” “Paradox” “Stratus” “Maximus” “Dilemma” “Exotique” “Exquisite” “Niagra” “Sheba” “Mattox” “Modok” “Disabler” “Andromeda” “Maxis” “Bataan” “Splendor” “Mongrel” “Recourse” “Lava” “Silver Hawk” “Star Runner” “Whisper” “Rip Tide” “Immobilizer” “Silent Runner” “Pontiff” “Murmur“ “Undercurrent” “Kalahari” “Elf” “Matrix” “Starleader” “Moonquake” “Antelope” “Dingo” “Startemple” “Virtuous” “Temblor” “Seismic” “Shaker” “Trembler” “Nazca” “Novi” “Prancer” “Exasperator” “Hooligan” “Kangaroo” “Bear” “Hyena” “Jackal” “Geostorm” “Rift” “Gallant” “Chivalrous” “Panther” “Righteous” “Courtier” “Meddler” “Jester” “Gorilla” “Thug” “Ruffian” “Hoodlum” “Undertow” “Mortician” “Mosaic” “Nuisance” “Irritation” “Chevelle” “Pantera” “Glancer” “Starglimpser” “Frolicker” “Impulsive” “Fritter” “Spontaneous” “Firespitter” “Springer” “Deathsquander” “Stargulper” “Buffalo” “Lightship” “Tectonic” “Medallion” “Corsica” “Pueblo” “Lotus” “Sinai” “Apian” “Andes” “Caldera” “Motto Grosso” “Sonora” “Plateau” “Socorro” “Sargasso” “Baykal” “Caspia” “Timbuktu” “Gibraltar” “Apollonius” “Sirius” “Bullion” “Proxima” “Glutton” “Callisto” “Calypso” “Tunguska” “Stellar” “Millennium” “Alchemist” “Glowworm” “Bounder” “Paradise” “Astonisher” “Angel” “Admirable” “Awesome” “Phenomenon” “Sensation” “Marvel” “Proton” “Savior” “Transcendental” “Capricious” “Neutron” “Hummingbird” “Neon” “Dazer” “Splinterer” “Eerie” “Dreamwalker” “Ruby” “Burster” “Stargusher” “Thriller” “Stupendous” “Astounder” “Taser” “Starteaser” ”Tantalizer” “Exciter” “Trinity” “Electrifier” “Exhilarater” “Ecstasy” “Delightful” “Elation” “Transcender” “Fervent” “Starcharmer” “Mesmerizer” “Vibrant” “Penguin” “Seer” “Shirker” “Cobalt” “Thunderclap” “Thrillseeker” “Translucent” “Pearl” “Transpiration” “Toxic” “Psychotic” “Token” “Chevron” “Thundersquall” “Throttler” “Charro” “Starhorse” “Tricotic” “Nitro” “Ambusher” “Poacher” “Indigo” “Snare” “Ecstatic” “Jubilee” “Performer” “Instigator” “Cerulean” “Euphoria “Festival” “Jubilant” “Burner” “Glower” “Collider” “Catastrophic” “Cajoler” “Synchronicity” “Cataclysm” “Eulogy” “Evader” “Slither” “Cajon” “Calamity” “Restrainer” “Saint” “Prophet” “Cordoba” “Ram” “Restrictor” “Saga” “Ordained” “Coors” “Imp” “Bulldozer” “Orchid” “Starfuser” “Incenser” “Nirvana” “Anarchist” “Bull” “Ingot” “Eel” “Stimulus” “Windstar” “Solar Wind” “Banisher” “Lazarus” “Starjammer” “Freeflow” “Turbine” “Exiler” “Spasm” “Salvation” “Apocalypse” “Opal” “Isolater” “Unicorn” “Pixie” “Buzzard” “Starmistress” “Gemstar” “Solitude” “Valorous “ “Starcracker” “Warhorse” “Vicarious” “Sinner” “Wild” “Fleetwing” “Ventura” “Precarious” “Runaway” “Pony” “Psycho” “Legionnaire” “Armadillo” “Jade” “Solitare” “Daredevil” “Perfection” “Flawless” “Rhino” “Chaser”


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 25, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> Stress?!! your 13 you have nothing to be stressed about, and besides dont bullsh*t a bullsh*tter you still love the strikehawk name.



Well im actually 14 but you are right! I created Strikehwak an im go to stick and fight with it!

Alder, when I say stressed I dont mean, "tired, worked up way." You know what, im still go to join the Army, and stick with my goal. Oh and I am responsible, so you dont tell me who i am but I will tell you who I am.

HOLY CRAP!!!! Thats alot of names!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 25, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> Maybe he should join the Army, he will only go through about 3 packs of cigarettes a day.



Nope he would not be able to handle the stress of Basic Training. But then again they do give ot stress cards now so that even the wussies can make it through basic. It is the kindler and gentler army, so maybe he should....


----------



## Aggie08 (Jul 25, 2006)

Out of that ginormous list, "Sentinel" hits the spot for me. Although that does give it something of a defensive feel, which it will most definitely not be.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 25, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> Alder, when I say stressed I dont mean, "tired, worked up way." You know what, im still go to join the Army, and stick with my goal.



Um Stress does not mean "tired, worked up way". Being tired and worked up are biproducts and result from stress but are not stress. 





P38 Pilot said:


> Oh and I am responsible, so you dont tell me who i am but I will tell you who I am.



Um P38 I was not telling you how you are. I am telling you that you dont have even an eigth of the responsibility that you will have as an adult. 

Lets see these are responsibilities:

1. Get good grades in school.
2. Do your chores.
3. Dont piss off mom.
4. Dont piss off dad.
5. Making it to 1st base.

Lets see what responsibilites will you have in the future when you are an adult.

1. Make a good income.
2. Support a family (which is more dificult than you can imagine, ask Even.)
3. Pay Bills
4. Mortgage
5. Keeping your job.
6. Pay Taxes
7. Having children that are just like you...

And this only a few, I could go on and on....


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 25, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Nope he would not be able to handle the stress of Basic Training. But then again they do give ot stress cards now so that even the wussies can make it through basic. It is the kindler and gentler army, so maybe he should....


I dont think I'd accept a "stress card." I would finish training and like I posted in the other thread, I dont give up or accept defeat so easily. 

If I cant do something, I at least try. But I would probably finish Basic Training without accepting some stress card....


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 25, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Nope he would not be able to handle the stress of Basic Training. But then again they do give ot stress cards now so that even the wussies can make it through basic. It is the kindler and gentler army, so maybe he should....



Hes probably going to make the mistake of joining the Regulars first, in Canada, you want to join the Reserves, do that for a year then transfer to the regs.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 26, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Um P38 I was not telling you how you are. I am telling you that you dont have even an eigth of the responsibility that you will have as an adult.
> 
> Lets see these are responsibilities:
> 
> ...



i get what you're saying and i by no means think you're wrong i realise adults have more responsibility, however it's not exactly easy for us, you have the responsibility as adults because you have the life experience to go with it, we're 15/16 now and we're the most heavily examined kids in Europe, and these exams decide what we'll be doing for the best part of our lives, as will our A-levels and uni, how the hell are we supposed to know what we wanna do at this age? we're constantly in school since we're about 5 with very little freedom over what we do, and at this age we're supposed to be getting more independent and as students we've a lot of financial pressures on us, it aint easy, it's a damn site easier than being an adult but i'd imagine things have changed since you were a nipper and it's not easy especially as we're still young and are supposed to be maturing a lot quicker, too quickly if you ask me............


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 26, 2006)

Adler, I couldn't agree more with that list of yours, unfortunately students have the worst of both worlds: my list

1. Get good grades at uni
2. Do my chores round the house (at home for summer)
3. Don't p*ss of mum
4. Don't piss off dad
5. Get laid
6. Find a job
7. Pay Bills
8. Student debt
9. Find a job


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 26, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> I dont think I'd accept a "stress card." I would finish training and like I posted in the other thread, I dont give up or accept defeat so easily.
> 
> If I cant do something, I at least try. But I would probably finish Basic Training without accepting some stress card....



Um you have no choice P38, stress cards are issued to you.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 26, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:



> i get what you're saying and i by no means think you're wrong i realise adults have more responsibility, however it's not exactly easy for us, you have the responsibility as adults because you have the life experience to go with it, we're 15/16 now and we're the most heavily examined kids in Europe, and these exams decide what we'll be doing for the best part of our lives, as will our A-levels and uni, how the hell are we supposed to know what we wanna do at this age? we're constantly in school since we're about 5 with very little freedom over what we do, and at this age we're supposed to be getting more independent and as students we've a lot of financial pressures on us, it aint easy, it's a damn site easier than being an adult but i'd imagine things have changed since you were a nipper and it's not easy especially as we're still young and are supposed to be maturing a lot quicker, too quickly if you ask me............



Lanc I agree with you completly dont take me wrong. I was your age once too remember. What you just described we all go through.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 31, 2006)

now then someone needs to explain these stress cards


----------



## plan_D (Aug 1, 2006)

I cannot believe a student and someone at school just tried to complain over people who work and earn a living. lanc, you're at school for 6 and half hours a day. You get half terms and summer holidays and everything off. Try working 12 hours a day, five days a week, with a single month off all year. Then you can complain. Working everyday is much harder than going to school. 

And now, I'm going to cut down my hours so I can go to college in the day and work in the evening. But I still won't complain, 'cos even then I've got it easy. I don't have support a family, or run a household, or pay the bills. Plus on MM note of "getting laid" - I don't need to try for that, my girlfriend gladly offers it to me.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 1, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> Hes probably going to make the mistake of joining the Regulars first, in Canada, you want to join the Reserves, do that for a year then transfer to the regs.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2006)

ppftt, i can't believe you just had a go at me when someone that works even harder than you agreed with me  and i spend a lot of time on the farm too you know.........


----------



## plan_D (Aug 11, 2006)

Whether Chris agreed with you or not, you're still whining when you've got the good life. You just tried to compare 6 and a half hours a day at school with either Chris working in Iraq, or on base, or me working 12 hours a day for five days a week. You'll start complaining when you've only got a month off a year instead of the four you get off now. When you work and earn your money, then you have the right to complain. Damn school girls, you all make me sick.

And while Chris does, generally, work a lot harder than me. He enjoys his job, it makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 11, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> Hes probably going to make the mistake of joining the Regulars first, in Canada, you want to join the Reserves, do that for a year then transfer to the regs.





pbfoot said:


>


My thoughts exactly, pb. I think his beret's on too tight.

Hey Huss, ever spend any time in Club Ed?


----------



## evangilder (Aug 12, 2006)

When I was a young lad in school and thought the worries were a lot, I remember my step-father telling me that I didn't realize how good I had it. He was right. 

You want to know what worry is? Try being out of work for six weeks, having enough money for one more mortgage payment and a couple of weeks of food. Try living with yourself knowing that in a few more weeks, yourself and your children could be homeless, penniless and hungry, without health insurance and basically in a real f*cked state. I would gladly trade that for worrying whether or not I pass an exam or get into Mary Jane's panties.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 12, 2006)

jesus christ didn't i make it perfectly obvious i know our worries aint as big as yours? bloody hell, go back, read my post carefully to try and get what i'm saying, adler obviously managed it...........


----------



## evangilder (Aug 12, 2006)

I did read it. I am living the above, so I can state from personal experience.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 12, 2006)

well then you will also know i wasn't saying we're under more stress that you, making me rather curious as to why everyone's acting like i've made out we get it worse than you?


----------



## evangilder (Aug 12, 2006)

That is never what I thought. I was only stating that my stepfather made a statement that was correct, with a reference to then and now.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Aug 28, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> My thoughts exactly, pb. I think his beret's on too tight.
> 
> Hey Huss, ever spend any time in Club Ed?




Well the purpose of what i was saying to -38 was is that it maybe a good idea to join part time at first because he clearly intends to join right out of highschool, and i did the same thing, it wasnt what I expected, and that drill seargent was a real ignorant c*nt! well if i had a some rope and a stool I dont doubt I would have used it, at the time


----------



## kool kitty89 (Sep 5, 2007)

Personally I kinda' like the original "Joint Strike Fighter" title, but otherwise I'll have to go with the LightningII.(Though ofcourse this is already the official name...) 

If wou want to keep the "strike" in the title, how about: Thunderstrike or lightning-strike.

PS Looma, nice He 280


----------



## The Basket (Sep 5, 2007)

Call it StarScream. Instant Transformers Kudos.

Stress...yeah...tell me about it.
I don't have half the Stresses you guys have and I am happy for that.


----------

